# Tower Build- Come along for the ride.



## coastal-shagg (Dec 10, 2013)

A few of you have been involved in the 'black mealmine' thread i created a little while ago. I thought id post a proper build thread as i have a few questions i need ironing out. 

Im building a 4 bank tower- Dimentions are 4ftL x 2ftD x 16"H for each enclosure. Im not exactly sure what im putting in it yet so i want to set it up so im not limited (apart from space) to what i can keep in there.

I have decided to go with formply from bunnings, from what was discussed in the other thread it seems like the better option to go with in the long run (more water resistant etc). I have constructed the tower and have placed an aquarium safe silicone bead along all internal joins within each enclosure. Im not the best carpenter (im actually a podiatrist) but i think it should be fine in the event of a spill. 

I plan on installing 2 ceramic light fittings into each enclosure most likely on the right hand side and fairly close to each other ( one for a ceramic heat emmitor and the other for UV) and use white LED strip lighting to light the tank. Im also thinking of using a small blue LED as moon lighting for night lime viewing but will discuss that as time goes on.

SO far i have a few questions that im hoping you can help me out with. 

I plan on placing vents on the sides of each enclosure to ventilate airflow etc but am wondering if there is a ratio that should be followed. what im asking is, how big should each vent be in relation to the size of the side wall? I dont want to make the vents to big so that the heat created just escapes out the vent on the hot side or to small that the air doesnt circulate of heat the tank (yea i plan on using a thermostat so it might not be an issue?)

Im going to install the ceramic sockets myself and have it all wired up by my brother in law (electrition) but have noticed that people have used a 'ceiling box' the same size as the socket as a spacer between the roof of the enclosure and the ceramic socket? It looks like they have used it to earth the wiring? Help With Wiring Light Fixtures My Question is, is this needed? 

Ill be using the cowdroy plastic tracks with 5mm glass so that should all be fine. Ill put up a photo or two and put them up so you get an idea.

Thanks in advance.
Matt


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 10, 2013)

Also has anyone heard of 'far infrared ceramic heat emmitors' not to be confused with typical inrared ceramic heat emmitors and there use in reptile enclosures?


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 11, 2013)

No one is able to help?


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 302151
View attachment 302152

This is what they look like so far. slowly coming together i think


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 12, 2013)

Pics don't work


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 12, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Pics don't work



ok ill try and sort it out

View attachment 302153


its coming through just saying "attachment 302153" without the actual photos.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/noteworthy-threads-5397/attach-pictures-posts-203763/


----------



## Umbral (Dec 12, 2013)

My advice would be to wait until you know what's going into them before fitting them out with lights. Eg. For a woma a heat cord and tile may work better than a ceramic heat element, if you put lizards in you may what a high temp basking spot so uv and a halogen downlight screwed into the wall may be better etc. 

With vents I used two shower drain strainers at each end and they are working well.
I'm at work at the moment so don't have a lot of time to reply. Put up any other questions you have and I'll try reply when I have time.


----------



## longqi (Dec 12, 2013)

coastal-shagg said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depending on what you keep ventilation can be tricky in set ups like this
Example
Dragons need more heat than pythons

Heat rises so the top and second from top enclosures will probably be warmer than the bottom ones if the heating is identical
"XXX" amount of heat will go through the formply to the enclosure below too

To minimise heat loss use small vents low down in each enclosure
To maximise heat loss use vents higher up
Close fitting doors also help minimise heat loss

So if you plan on any lizards I would aim for them being in the top enclosure
Diamonds would be in the bottom one


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 12, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/noteworthy-threads-5397/attach-pictures-posts-203763/



thank you!



Umbral said:


> My advice would be to wait until you know what's going into them before fitting them out with lights. Eg. For a woma a heat cord and tile may work better than a ceramic heat element, if you put lizards in you may what a high temp basking spot so uv and a halogen downlight screwed into the wall may be better etc.
> 
> With vents I used two shower drain strainers at each end and they are working well.
> I'm at work at the moment so don't have a lot of time to reply. Put up any other questions you have and I'll try reply when I have time.



the shower drain idea sounds very innovative. i would never have thoguht of that. haha way to think out of hte square. im thinking of putting stimpsons pythons or childrens if that helps


----------



## Umbral (Dec 12, 2013)

I stole the idea from someone else that used sink strainers, I thought the thicker stainless steel from the shower strainers looked better and they let more air through.

If you are housing stimmies or children's I would use the heatcord routered into a bit of wood with a tile over it it's a lot cheaper and I found it works better, you can run a few enclosures on the same cord.... With a thermostat of course. There are a few threads on how to do this and I find it works the best. You won't need UVB and lighting is optional unless the room gets no natural light in which case you will need a light to give them a day cycle.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 14, 2013)

I rang a ceiling fan retailer and they had never hear of those ceiling boxes i have see used but i dont think im going to need them.

Bit on an update, i predrilled all the holes for the vents to be cut with a jigsaw.. got half way through the 2nd one and i blew my jigsaw up so im going to have to buy another one before i can finish off the vents. I have also siliconed up all the joints top and bottom and have finished putting in the cowdroy plastic glass tracking... will measure up the glass tomorrow and get that ordered.

I think after researching the idea from Umbral i have decided to use heat cord instead of the ceramic heat emmitors. for what im putting in the enclosure the heat emmitors wont be needed. Im going to route out some formply and weave the heat cord in that. Ill insulate the formply with aluminium foil and plug all those into a thermostat. 

not to much of an update but at least its something

Thanks for reading.

Matt


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 14, 2013)

hopefully the photos work this time


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 18, 2013)

Side View with vents added.... think I've put enough screws in it lol?


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 19, 2013)

I got all my glass Near whereby u live.... End of the street with the indoor go carts lol.... Just normal 5mm and it's not to expensive....make sure the polish the edges and corners


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 19, 2013)

Morning mate, yea i got the glass already from tuggerah lakes glass. Got the 8 panels for under 100 bucks.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 19, 2013)

What! The place near me charged me $80 for two panels.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Dec 19, 2013)

really? yea each panel was 590x roughly 300mm. 8 panels of 5mm arrised and polished was $104 (found the recipt lol)


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jan 16, 2014)

*update!*

So I have finished the build. Was definatly a success. Here are a couple of photos of one of the routed out sections for the heat cord. It's a bit rough but it works. I siliconed a 300x 300 mm ceramic tile over the top which seems to be working great.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Jan 16, 2014)

And here it is, the finished project. Hot end 33 cool end 26.8 what do u all think?


----------



## Senator358 (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great! Top job.8)


----------



## Virides (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks great 

To help keep it looking great, you can use our products on the glass to help open the panels without finger prints/smudges messing up your view. This also means you don't have to clean the glass as often, if at all. You can see our full range at - www.virides.com.au/shop


----------

